# My Gay Babysitter



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My gay babysitter... you read right.



I've got this '99 registered QH gelding named Quincy. Well, he is gay, and he is the babysitter for my mares who foal out (until he's sold, anyway).



So today I managed to get some shots today to show you guys. It really is the cutest thing. 



He follows them around everywhere, and mom's don't get too worried about leaving the young ones in his care while they get some down time. 
























Notice baby sleeping in the background?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very handsome boy though. I'd keep him if he watches babies so good.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Um ok lol. Havnt heard that one before :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Aww thats really cute. To bad you can't keep him as a moms helper. Thats a sweet baby by the way


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, that really is adorable that he does that!!  Soo cute, he's like the extra mommy of the family, hehe! :lol: Very cute!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I can back her up on this one..lol  

Quincy is the best little wanna be mommy around! He is a better mom than most mares...lol


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> Quincy is the best little wanna be mommy around! He is a better mom than most mares...lol


you should advertise that as one of his selling points...haha


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's just too cute!
He looks like he's a great babysitter! And the foals don't seem to mind either!

I agree with kickshaw, put that in his ad when you're selling him!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

That is SO adorable!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> He's very handsome boy though. I'd keep him if he watches babies so good.


I would love too!
Unfortnately he's a waste of a horse with me.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

love-a-hero said:


> Um ok lol. Havnt heard that one before :lol:


Yeah, he's one of the quirkest horses I've ever seen. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Aww thats really cute. To bad you can't keep him as a moms helper. Thats a sweet baby by the way


Thank you!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> that's just too cute!
> He looks like he's a great babysitter! And the foals don't seem to mind either!
> 
> I agree with kickshaw, put that in his ad when you're selling him!


Thanks!
The foals love him too... he's a big giant brother to them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Too cute! My trainer's gelding did this... but baby tried to suckle... that didn't turn out well.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Too cute! My trainer's gelding did this... but baby tried to suckle... that didn't turn out well.


****

Quince points them in that direction...! :shock:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

How cute!! That's a bummer you can't keep him though. I bet the mares just love getting some rest while he goes to work.


----------

